# Lyft's new driver shortcut...pretty smart!



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

So, now when you are rolling with both U/L on, and Uber on top, a simple touch of the Lyft button and you are there. I think I am going to like this. Please do post your comments...I must go to Socal for some days...back to LV next week. Cheers.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

There's nothing new about their shortcut....they just changed it so that it shows if there's prime time or not


----------



## cjashu (Jan 29, 2016)

Its not as smart as ubers, but they getting there.


----------



## Paxhole_supreme (May 4, 2017)

What's the point of this? It takes up almost a quarter of your screen


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Drivincrazy said:


> So, now when you are rolling with both U/L on, and Uber on top, a simple touch of the Lyft button and you are there. I think I am going to like this. Please do post your comments...I must go to Socal for some days...back to LV next week. Cheers.


I liked it and enabled it, but found myself having to move it around the screen to get it out of the way of what I needed to do, so I disabled it back.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

I


Paxhole_supreme said:


> What's the point of this? It takes up almost a quarter of your screen


Thought you were gonna say, "What's the point in driving?" In my head I was like, "Don't know. Oops, read that wrong."


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Driver shortcut doesn't work with Waze, so it's really only useful to beginners or those that for whatever reason are still using Google maps.

Hopefully they'll fix it someday. But as it currently works, its default location is right on top of the direction arrow that is critical for navigation.

Excellent example of developers that don't use their own product, as it's face-plant obvious the first time you try to use this feature with Waze as your navigation.

You can even test it now without a ride, just click the airport queue nav icon and it'll load Waze and you'll see what I mean.

Doh! Painfully obvious..

Without shortcut, you know which direction to turn:









With shortcut, um, what turn?









And if anyone even thinks that, "well just move it out of the way..." is a useful suggestion, *it isnt*. And won't be until the new position is saved and then used next time to place the shortcut where desired, automatically. This is how floating bubbles are expected to behave, so please Lyft, fix it! Thank you..

Edit: No offense intended towards Google Maps users, there's nothing wrong with sticking to what you know, at any cost.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

I stopped using waze because it would put me in situations that increased my liability as a driver. Little short cuts are nice if you are a commuter and drive a few times daily but when you're driving over five hours a day it creates more work and risk. Waze likes left turns that shorten the distance of the route by one block. The problem ts I'm turning left often in traffic and if someone hits me under California law I'm at fault automatically no matter what the other driver did. Add two forced left turns per trip over 17 to 20 rides per day is just too much unessary liability to save half a minute.


----------



## Marlo (Jun 8, 2018)

Oooohh!! THAT'S what they mean by shortcut! Hate it.

Thanks.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

On android I found its possible to go offline by accident so I turned the Lyft shortcut off.

The fact that they dont give you a timer to manage 6hour breaks goes to show you none of the engineers have ever driven for Lyft or the very least get opinions from full time drivers.

Uber at least makes it very easy which feels wrong to say lol

No kudos for you Lyft!!!!!!!


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

westsidebum said:


> I stopped using waze because it would put me in situations that increased my liability as a driver. Little short cuts are nice if you are a commuter and drive a few times daily but when you're driving over five hours a day it creates more work and risk. Waze likes left turns that shorten the distance of the route by one block. The problem ts I'm turning left often in traffic and if someone hits me under California law I'm at fault automatically no matter what the other driver did. Add two forced left turns per trip over 17 to 20 rides per day is just too much unessary liability to save half a minute.


Waze tried too hard. I don't want to make 20 lefts and rights just to save 1 minute. It should recognize residential areas...also include roundabouts.

Mature routes should be the focus not shaving 10 secs to eta


----------

